# Printer activity shuts off computer



## ATHamilton (Jan 1, 2008)

When I try to print a document, my computer shuts off.

It's a strange problem that just started today. I'm running XP Pro and my printer is a Brother HL-2140. I've changed the USB cable, updated the printer driver, checked all the printer settings, and run a virus scan.

It's not happening every time I try to print, but it happens most of the time, and regardless of the size of document. And at least once, the computer shut off by itself when nothing was printing. Right now, the printer is turned off and I'm not having any problems (but obviously that's not a workable solution....) :smile:

When the computer shuts itself off, the hard drive and monitor turn off, and sometimes the printer too, but not always. Then, the monitor will turn back on by itself. Sometimes the hard drive will switch back on again too, then turn itself back off, and back on again....

Everything is plugged into a Tripp-Lite Internet Office UPS box.

I've already installed System Spec if you need any additional information.

Thanks!
Allison


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try unplugging the laser printer from the ups. Plug it into a power strip or the wall. Most all ups documents tell you not to plug laser printers into them. 

When the laser printer 1st powers up to print, it draws a lot of current. It is overloading the ups.


----------



## ATHamilton (Jan 1, 2008)

I appreciate the quick response.

It was a great idea, but I'm sorry to say it didn't work. The second I switched the printer back on, my hard drive turned off again. :sigh:


----------



## ATHamilton (Jan 1, 2008)

This might be relevant: I can print from my computer to another network printer without a problem. So could that indicate that there's a problem with my printer, rather than some other issue?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sure sounds like the problem is in the printer. Do you have another computer you can hook this printer to?


----------



## ATHamilton (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I think the printer is toast... I'm going to get another printer after the holidays and will let you know if I experience the same problem.

Thanks!


----------

